# ♥ Takumi ♥



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

-sigh- I think I'm in love with this fish ~_~ 
I couldn't help but take more photos + video xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyc2WmdbUqI


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so beautiful!! I wouldn't mind seeing his pics over and over lol!! He's sure a beauty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sigh.... I'm engulfed in envy..

SO gorgeous.


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! ^_^


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW
Stunning! Love his colors! :nicefish:


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

wow beautiful fish! honestly i'm jealous. lol he is so amazing his color almost looks like it was painted on his body :nicefish::nicefish::nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His coloring makes me think of fireworks! Or maybe I think that because it's July 4th. lol


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

o.0..... thats an AWESOME fish!! im very jelous... in fact i think i drooled on my keyboard.... better clean that up


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Hehe XD 
he makes me think of the book Rainbowfish <~ children's book 
from when i was in elementary school X_x


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What's not to love? He's gorgeous!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Exactly,how could you not love him he's stunning! Yes he does look like fire works


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. He's stunning. I'd take pics of him ALL day!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

He is like his own 4th of July parade! I gotta say, he is...AMAZING! Makes me wanna get an HM. =P


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> He is so beautiful!! I wouldn't mind seeing his pics over and over lol!! He's sure a beauty!!


 Ditto. He is amazing.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

very cool. i want . iwant


:nicefish:


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! ^^ll He seems to be doing really well and is always watching me from his corner of the room o_< lol I hope to breed him next week so I hope that goes well and I can get some look-a-likes XD


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

first time seeing this coloration and it looks good.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hes totally awesome!!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks like those paint spin art, cool.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

these funky betas seems to be all the rage these days.


----------

